# Fish In Foil



## YB929RR (Sep 2, 2008)

Fish In Foil
with Grilled Vegetables

1 yellow squash 
1 zucchini 
1 Vidalia onion 
1 red onion 
1 red bell pepper 
1 yellow bell pepper 
4 green onions 
4 blanched new potatoes 
1 eggplant 
Extra virgin olive oil 
Salt and pepper to taste

Slice vegetables lengthwise and rub with olive oil, salt and pepper. Grill 
until done


----------

